# The Skeleton's Ballroom (Waltz in D minor)



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

Single monophonic piece that is part 2 or a larger piece of works. I don't know if I'm fooling myself here, so I'd like to know what you guys think of it 


__
https://soundcloud.com/prasad-shankar%2Fthe-skeletons-ballroom-waltz

I'd really appreciate any sort of reply or honest comment. It'd mean a lot to me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

prasad94 said:


> Single monophonic piece that is part 2 or a larger piece of works. I don't know if I'm fooling myself here, so I'd like to know what you guys think of it
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/prasad-shankar%2Fthe-skeletons-ballroom-waltz





> Ever wanted to know what dancing with a skeleton sounds like? This is what it'd be. Majestic and charming but dreadful indeed.


This says it all, nice work.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Piano or any keyboard is perfect for this piece. Please do NOT add any other instrument, it will spoil the piece. Good stuff!


----------



## Crassus (Nov 4, 2013)

You could have solved that passage at 0:45 ~ 48 better... don't you think?


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice (neo) romanticism. Some times too many arpeggios (for me).


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Loved it! Well done. I especially liked the part where it got very heavy and dark, not sure on the time stamp on it, but you'll probably know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Loved it! Well done. I especially liked the part where it got very heavy and dark, not sure on the time stamp on it, but you'll probably know what I'm talking about.


That must be the reference to the title.


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

I thoroughly agree with you! Everytime I listen back to it, I always double back on that thought. What do you think would be a better fit tho?


----------

